# VW extended warranty



## Vman1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Going to dealer tomorrow to pick up plates. Having second thoughts as to my extended warranty purchase and need some input if I should cancel it tomorrow or not. I paid 1623 for a 7/70 $100 deductible and it says fidelity on it.
1- did I overpay?
2- is this through VW. I understand fidelity administers it... But is it backed by VW?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a thread from me before:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...1689&highlight=extended+warranty#post71911689

If you have any questions drop me a PM.


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

The one thing to make sure of is how long in months/years the warranty is good for, and how theY calculate the months of coverage and the start date. We purchased a new 2003 Eurovan and waited until the factory warranty was nearly expired before we got the extended warranty. We purchased a 7yr/100k program through VW and it expired based on the actual model year anniversary and not on the "in service date". The van was a 2003 and we purchased it new in late November of '03, my expectation was coverage until Novemeber of 2010, though it expired 11 months earlier on 1/1/10.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Extended Warranty*

When I bought our '10 DGC in Nov. 2009, the dealer charged $750 ($100 deductable), and returned most of it when the van was totaled 5 mos. later. Ask if you can get a pro-rated adjustment if you have to cancel the policy for that or any other reason, and if the warranty is trasferable.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I think most will refund the unused portion if you cancel the warranty for any reason. I cancelled mine on a journey and was refunded the unused amount. They sent the check to the bank which credited the account. 

If the 7yrs 70k runs from the purchase date and expires at 70k then I might cancel the insurance. That only gives you 34k miles of coverage after the bumper to bumper warranty. And it only gives you 20k for the power train. That seams very expensive to me for only a year or two more coverage. My thoughts are that you won't have many problems that would cost anywhere near $1600 to repair anyway. If it were 500-750 maybe it would be worth it. But I have never had a good experience with extended warranties. They were always trying to get out of coverage, demanded evidence of maintenance even when it was irrelevant and claimed lack of maintenance regardless. 

Refund your money, put it in the bank and pay for a repair yourself using that money. Then there is no mileage or year limit. Just a dollar limit that I don't think is likely at 70k miles.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I forgot to mention that then you can use the money to pay for warped rotors and pads that aren't covered under extended warranties.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi everybody,

After reading this thread I went to VWEW website and found this page:

http://www.volkswagenextendedwarranty.com/routan-extended-warranty.html 

On this page it says:
*
“Routan Factory Warranty:*
New Vehicle Limited Warranty on Routan vehicles registered in the U.S.A. are covered for 4 years/50,000 miles (whichever comes first). 

*Basic Limited Warranty*
Volkswagen Routan vehicles have a 4 years/50,000 miles (whichever occurs first) New Vehicle Limited Warranty. “

I have 2009 SEL (basic) and my warranty booklet says (picture below):










What’s up with that? Did VW change Basic Limited warranty coverage from 3/36,000 to 4/50,000 between 2009 and now?

I now have 13,500 on my Routan. Should I wait to buy extended warranty until I have closer to 20,000 miles?

TIA


----------

